# fish prison



## jgrillout (Jan 9, 2018)

My latest creation to isolate the trouble maker.


----------



## cyclonecichlids (Sep 7, 2019)

jgrillout said:


> My latest creation to isolate the trouble maker.


Doesn't work. Fish don't learn like that. You either have to re-arrange the tank or just separate the fish altogether.


----------



## jgrillout (Jan 9, 2018)

I figured that. this is just a quck way to isolate the bad guy until I decide what to do. Without having to maintain another aquarium. thanks for your advice though.


----------

